# Wanted a Thanda Thanda Cool Cool Refrigerator



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi guys

Need a small help. I'm planning to purchase a new Refrigerator but confused which one should I go for?

Can you guys please suggest a good brand along with the model no? 

atm I'm planning to go for *Whirlpool* brand.

Any kind of help would be much appreciated.

Budget: 20K max.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 14, 2008)

vishal bhai..mouthshut.com padho aur mauj lo ..thanda thanda cool cool


----------



## iinfi (Oct 14, 2008)

Godrej..... we v been using this brand for the past 18 years ... never faced any issues


----------



## trigger (Oct 14, 2008)

+1 for Godrej.. using it for the last 10+ yrs.


----------



## amc888 (Oct 14, 2008)

I am a Whirlpool fan .


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 14, 2008)

Is not Godrej is an outdated brand? I mean I have not seen anyone purchasing Godrej refrigerator since long time. Should I go for Godrej or choose some new brands like Whirlpool? 

Please guys post your suggestions. Which brand you like most?


----------



## Pathik (Oct 14, 2008)

Whirlpool or LG?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> Is not Godrej is an outdated brand? I mean I have not seen anyone purchasing Godrej refrigerator since long time. Should I go for Godrej or choose some new brands like Whirlpool?
> Please guys post your suggestions. Which brand you like most?


 

+1 for Godrej using it since 1993 & still now...
What do u mean by not seen anyone..u want 2 see a queue for a brand 2 decide it 4 urself


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 14, 2008)

^^ I mean I have not seen anyone in my knowledge going for Godrej. 

If I choose Whirlpool, which model should I go for? There are lots of models available and its very hard to choose from them.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Oct 14, 2008)

iinfi said:


> Godrej..... we v been using this brand for the past 18 years ... never faced any issues


+1

surprised to see so many godrej users!  

thought we were the only ones using it.!!


----------



## Pathik (Oct 14, 2008)

*www.whirlpoolindia.com/model_detail.aspx?dis=b&modelid=91&psubcatid=10&product_category_id=1

Seems good.


----------



## viruss (Oct 14, 2008)

+1 for Whirlpool.............


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ I mean I have not seen anyone in my knowledge going for Godrej.


 
You dont have 2....

if u want 2 buy a product...just check its rating/review by others....
select a good model & stick 2 it..bcoz the market is so large which can easily make u in a state on dilemma....


----------



## amizdu (Oct 14, 2008)

Kelvinator?


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 14, 2008)

we have been using VOLTAS last 18 years...its good...but now VOLTAS does not producr Refrigerator...


----------



## paroh (Oct 14, 2008)

kelvinator


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Oct 14, 2008)

When the budget is 20k,i'd recommend double door models, LG is a good brand, i've been using one for 2 years. I also have 6 year Whirlpool fridge, but LG has more models to choose from.


----------



## Sathish (Oct 14, 2008)

One up for LG...
*www.abbysguide.com/refrigerator/content/thebestrefrigerators_21.html


----------



## R2K (Oct 14, 2008)

LG rockz...........


----------



## mastermunj (Oct 15, 2008)

I recently purchased a 310Ltr Whirlpool refrigerator.

Here is what study i had done.

Electrolux Kelvinator - Purchased by videocon - so no more a best brand.

Godrej - Its old player in india for other products and not for electronics like refrigerator or washing machine.

After my survey in Vijay Sales, Croma & few other reputed dealers in my area i figured out that LG, Samsung & Whirlpool are 3 good brands to go for.

I personally liked Samsung for their technology & smart space usage, more over they have 2 very attractive color available which i loved most and had decided to buy samsung only.

Unfortunately the space we had available was 33 inches wide and samsung 310 ltr required minimum 35 inch wide space so that door can open completely and then vegetable basket can come out.

Hence we thought of opting for LG & whirlpool, and figured out that whirlpool has good level of customization available and with 3 shelves it gives more storage space if one has medium or small sized vessels to keep in it. And the thing we liked was that only opening door slightly more than 90 degree to refrigerator, we were able to take out vegetable basket. Also we got several bowls and bottles and small air tight jars with it as complementary.

Sad thing is that it comes only in 1 color, but that is ok, quality is good.

My colleague recently purchased 200ltr whirlpool with battery backup of 3 hours built into the refrigerator itself 

I would suggest you to check out www.compareindia.com & visit nearest store to check out samsung and whirlpool models..


----------



## enticer86 (Oct 15, 2008)

Am abt to purchase a refrigerator too. Here are a few points to note

1. Godrej is a very gud brand. We are using Godrej. But it is NOT producing stuff now- so beware of the clearance sales and all.

2. Whirlpool, LG and Samsung are very good models.

3. We are about to finalise LG. The LG 281 SM4 model seems a very good buy.


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 15, 2008)

LG is an excellent brand.. Godrej is not far behind though..! But whatever brand and model you buy, keep the energy efficiency rating in mind. A 5 star rating is the best.. It consumes less electricity.. Also opt for a double-door frost free model for the same reason..

Reg EE rating, check the following website.. It has all the required info.. It also has the BEE ratings for most models of refrigerators of different brands..
*www.bee-india.nic.in/


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 15, 2008)

A reminder, the OP is just asking for a model number of a good whirlpool refrigerator.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 15, 2008)

+1 for LG, been using from almost half the age of mine..


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 15, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> A reminder, the OP is just asking for a model number of a good whirlpool refrigerator.


He's asking for a good brand along with model number..


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 15, 2008)

Just a suggestion, don't rely much on salesman's preferences. They are influenced by commissions, incentives and what not. Rely on your friends.

Just to mention my experience, the other day I went for an entry level laptop. I entered a well known shop here and told him my requirements, esp about the tight budget. he showed me a laptop priced at 31K. I explored more options with him and then he showed my another laptop for 29K with very similar config as the 31K. I was so much annoyed that I told him 'Will come next time'. This shows that these guyz don't bother enough for you often. When he knew my requirements in detailed manner, why did he show me the 31K first rather than 29K? Not that I can't get the 31K one, but I feel as if he is after my money rather than finiding me the best deal as per my requirement.

Bottom line: Sales people can sell you any ****. Be smart and don't leave your decisions to these guyz. If you don't know, ask to people who have nothing to gain or lose from it.


----------



## nix (Oct 15, 2008)

dont buy the slim and long types.. buy one which is broad and has 3-4 racks. i would also suggest buying one which has the freezer below the fridge. so you wouldnt have to bend often.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 15, 2008)

So now 2 options are available: Whirlpool and LG. More confusing...


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ ur buying in Mumbai or aligarh ? 

if Aligarh then go to railway road and see all the models and discounts shopkeepers are giving..also be sure to buy near diwali as lots of discounts going then..

regd LG and whirlpool konfusion..take a look at both their models..go to their web sites..keep an eye on TOI ads ....research smthing in mouthshut.com and then decide


----------



## mastermunj (Oct 16, 2008)

+1 for Whirlpool ... I have Deluxe 32 Model.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 16, 2008)

I have one Samsung and one Godrej......both are awesome.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 17, 2008)

i am using this from long time.  got a 315L model.

*www.samsung.com/in/consumer/detail...ator&subtype=frostfree&model_cd=RT34XVDS1/XTL


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 17, 2008)

I will suggest a LG.
Purchased 2 years ago & it's great. It's 280L.

It's spacious from inside. It has some cool features like twsist the ice tray for ice cubes, deodriser, cooling via door vents, removable compartments. In addition it's silent and doesn't become warm from sides like other refrigerators.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 17, 2008)

Whirlpool  compressor is best , i heard


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 17, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> So now 2 options are available: Whirlpool and LG. *More confusing...*


 
hey..keep in mind my post#13 on this thread only....


----------



## trigger (Oct 20, 2008)

Now pls help me on microwave. So far, i have zeroed down Godrej & Elecrolux..

ps: should i create a new thread?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 20, 2008)

^pehle ye to batao ki fridge konsa liya...aur ye achanak se saari cheeezein kaise kharid rahe ho..shaadi kar lee hai kya  ..if yes then congrats ...


----------



## krazzy (Oct 20, 2008)

Earlier we had a Godrej refrigerator which we used for 20 years!  It hardly gave us any major trouble. Now since the last 6 years we have an LG double door with the door cooling technology. Works really well and no problems at all. I think you should go for an LG.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 21, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Earlier we had a Godrej refrigerator which we used for 20 years!  It hardly gave us any major trouble. Now since the last 6 years we have an LG double door with the door cooling technology. Works really well and no problems at all.* I think you should go for an LG.*


 
Life's Good


----------



## sgkrish2001 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi

My personal suggestion not to go for Whirlpool, as i having a bad experience of buying Whirlpool refrigerator for 15 K where the main item refrigerator which is Door that itself problem. The Door Holder is made with just a plastic mould which got broken with is short life and there is no replacement from Whirlpool. Multiple follow-up with whirlpool made but the effort is waste.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm sure the refrigerator has been bought.


----------

